# désinstallation de Firefox sur iMac



## perosolana (3 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai beau chercher: je ne vois pas comment désinstaller Firefox de mon iMac
Je ne peux le supprimer en le mettant à la corbeille --> erreur 1407
 et dans l'application je ne trouve pas le fichier de la désinstallation.
Comment puis-je faire?


----------



## lappartien (3 Avril 2012)

http://www.google.fr/search?client=...8&oe=UTF-8&redir_esc=&ei=Lih7T83VFIe3hAextr14


----------



## perosolana (3 Avril 2012)

Merci, mais j'ai trouvé ceci:
Sur Mac OS X

Faites glisser l'application Firefox vers la Corbeille.
Firefox dispose également d'un fichier. Plist dans ~ / Bibliothèque / Preferences / org.mozilla.firefox.plist vous pouvez supprimer.
Si vous désirez aussi supprimer vos données utilisateur et les paramètres de Firefox (signets, extensions, etc) à la poubelle les "Firefox" dossier, situé ici:. ~ Bibliothèque / Application Support / Firefox


----------

